# sick oakley gloves?



## jayx707 (Aug 4, 2008)

Select Your Language - Oakley.com

what do you guys think about these gloves?


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

They look almost like biking gloves or something. They do LOOK sick but I dont think they will do the job on the hill. Your hands would be freezing.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pipe gloves are for hiking the pipe and warm spring days. They're thin so that you aren't too warm.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

looks cool, wonder why they dont offer any over glove


----------

